# 911 or non emergency line?



## NoSoupForYou (Sep 14, 2007)

Tonight while driving home from work I was behind somebody who seemed to be impaired. I pulled out my cell phone to call the police but I wasn't sure if I should call 911 or the non emergency line. I ended up calling 411 for the non emergency line because there wasn't a crime being committed for sure at the time but before I could connect with the 411 operator (f*cking computer didn't understand what I wanted) the person had turned onto a side street and would be at home before I could speak with a dispatcher. So my question is does a suspected DUI warrant a 911 call or is it something that should go to the non emergency line?
Thank you.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

Only if you are willing to give your name, cell phone #, plate of the vehicle, direction of travel, and your first born child.


----------



## FoxRidersgrl87 (Aug 7, 2008)

Definately warranted. especially if you dont have that non-emergency number on speed dial. whatever is quickest, as that car may have possibly plowed into a group of people walking the street while you were trying to get throught to 411, God forbid. 

something not ok? 5 minutes ago when someone called 911 for *gasp* a deer...running through the woods....!


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

Call 911.


----------



## NoSoupForYou (Sep 14, 2007)

5-0 said:


> Only if you are willing to give your name, cell phone #, plate of the vehicle, direction of travel, and your first born child.


Could've given all of those except for the last one, they'd (hopefully) have to wait a while for that one 



MM1799 said:


> Call 911.


I'll be sure to remember that, thanks.
edit: I'm assuming on state roads *SP would be the best way then, correct?


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

No, dial 9-1-1.
http://www.mass.gov/?pageID=eopsterminal&L=5&L0=Home&L1=Crime+Prevention+%26+Personal+Safety&L2=Report+an+Emergency&L3=Enhanced++911&L4=About+E9-1-1&sid=Eeops&b=terminalcontent&f=setb_MSP_eliminates_SP&csid=Eeops

You can read more about E911 here:
http://www.mass.gov/?pageID=eopssub...cy&L3=Enhanced++911&L4=About+E9-1-1&sid=Eeops


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Ive done that a few times, always the non emergency number only becasue I have all the neighboring towns in my cell, but if I didnt I would absolutley call 911, and giving them your name and occupation lends veracity to the call so they dont think your some idiot making it up..


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

In NH I call 911, I cant remember how many times Ive used it over the years coming home late at night.


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

You should call 911. When you call directory assistance for the non emergency number, you usually gets misdirected or the wrong number given out. I receive at least 2 to 3 calls a week that should have gone to a different town or jurisdiction.


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

I thought *SP was inop now or something?


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

911 only statewide for cellular


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

Do not dial 911 for a large piece of debris (translation: "piece of cradboard") in the travel lane. A guy is trying to run me off the road on purpose (translation: "I was cut off after I intially cut him off"). That is why the desk guy starts assuming most calls are bogus.


----------



## otherstate329 (Jun 19, 2008)

911 for an erradict driver. *Yes*. He can be a danger to others on the road, just dont call if you see a guy swerve once by accident. All about discretion.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

A public safety surchage on 911 calls would certainly cut down on bogus calls.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

MSP75 said:


> A public safety surchage on 911 calls would certainly cut down on bogus calls.


Many people don't know that even a disconnected phone line will connect to 911 if dialed. We had a woman call 911 from her disconnected phone to ask if we would call in a pizza delivery for her.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> Many people don't know that even a disconnected phone line will connect to 911 if dialed. We had a woman call 911 from her disconnected phone to ask if we would call in a pizza delivery for her.


Did you take her credit card # and feed the shift?


----------



## GhostRider3349 (Jul 22, 2008)

If you are going to call, please take a moment and try to figure out where you are. "I don't know where I am, but I'm on the highway. You guys should get out here" really isn't a big help.


----------



## NoSoupForYou (Sep 14, 2007)

otherstate329 said:


> 911 for an erradict driver. *Yes*. He can be a danger to others on the road, just dont call if you see a guy swerve once by accident. All about discretion.


No he ventured halfway into the opposate lane multiple times and his speed was all over the place.


GhostRider3349 said:


> If you are going to call, please take a moment and try to figure out where you are. "I don't know where I am, but I'm on the highway. You guys should get out here" really isn't a big help.


I would've been able to give my exact location and direction of travel.

I got it know thanks for the help guys.


----------



## sheep (Sep 19, 2008)

something not ok? 5 minutes ago when someone called 911 for *gasp* a deer...running through the woods....![/quote]

Anybody catch on World's Dumbest Criminals the woman who used the 911 system to hit on the "cute cop" who had just been to her house for a loud stereo?


----------

